# CARP+Bridge crashes/freezes on FreeBSD 10.*



## devil_devil (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know why this patch was not included in 10.2 Beta 1  https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=200319 ?

I can confirm that the problem still exists.


----------



## devil_devil (Jul 19, 2015)

I can also confirm that the patch works as expected. A lot of people are affected by this bug especially if they are using bhyve. I think this should be included in 10.* Stable as soon as possible. Thank you!


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 19, 2015)

I've mentioned this thread in the PR and asked if it is on the radar to get pushed for 10.2.  If you can add any feedback you may have to the PR that would be excellent.  Thanks!


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 21, 2015)

There is a code review for it on Phabricator:  https://reviews.FreeBSD.org/D3133


----------

